# AMD Ryzen 3 2200G 3.5 GHz with Vega 8 Graphics



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2018)

AMD's Ryzen 3 2200G is the cheapest true quad-core CPU ever released. It also integrates Radeon Vega graphics with 512 shader cores and a modern video decoding acceleration engine. Given its price, this has the potential to be the CPU for system builders on a budget who also want their system to be able to handle light gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## kruk (Feb 12, 2018)

At 100$ this APU is a steal. If they manage to push these chips to prebuilts they will score a massive win ...


----------



## Joss (Feb 12, 2018)

These chips are primarily intended for desktop office/home workstations where a dedicated graphics card is unnecessary.
As so they are a brilliant offer because Intel has no counterpart, particularly at such low prices.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 12, 2018)

This makes more sense than the 2400G, the performance loss on graphics is small, and not everyone needs SMT. An A320 motherboard, this 2200G and some cheap 2400MHz RAM are enough for any office/media work, and is cheaper than a current Coffee Lake 8100 build.


----------



## Rowsol (Feb 12, 2018)

This is insane value.  I expected a larger gap between this and the 2400g in the graphics department.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Feb 12, 2018)

@W1zzard any chance you could add bench results from something like League of Legends, Dota 2, CSGO, PUBG, Fortnite, Overwatch? Really curious how these handle popular MP games.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 12, 2018)

ZeppMan217 said:


> @W1zzard any chance you could add bench results from something like League of Legends, Dota 2, CSGO, PUBG, Fortnite, Overwatch? Really curious how these handle popular MP games.



Considering I run Overwatch and used to play LoL on my HD7750, performance should be pretty similar. It's good enough.


----------



## deu (Feb 12, 2018)

I too would love too see the how the most popular MP games runs on this APU. (I have a setup), but i think alot of teenage bois will be looking for this APU as a viable option for light gaming. My sister and her husband witout consulting me bought their 10 year old son netbook for gaming o_0.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

The 2200G just made the entire Coffee/Kaby i3 lineup obsolete.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 13, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> The 2200G just made the entire Coffee/Kaby i3 lineup obsolete.



No, it absolutely didn't, but... if people want to but a good CPU under 150$, they have more options now, at least.


----------



## noname00 (Feb 13, 2018)

The only issue I see with this CPU is the price of the memory. I can't conceive a new PC without at least 16 GB of RAM, and, being a Ryzen system, you really need fast memory (from what I saw in another review, 20% performance improvement from 2400 to 3200 MHz is realistic).

Currently, the cheapest 2x8GB DDR4 3200 memory kit on newegg is $190, while a 2200G kit with a Asrock A320 is $139. 

I wanted to build a cheap HTPC using Ryzen, but I will just wait for the memory prices to drop.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there a review somewhere that's crossfiring these chips with low end gpus? Lets say something like a RX550?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't think we have hybrid crossfire anymore.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 13, 2018)

Great f***ing value, this is a great choice for budget gaming


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> I don't think we have hybrid crossfire anymore.


Really, not even natively in DX12? That sucks.


----------



## nem.. (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Aquinus (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey @W1zzard, does the board let you overclock the iGPU? I wouldn't mind seeing how far you can push the iGPU on chips like these. It could also be interesting to see how memory speed impacts iGPU performance as well.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Feb 20, 2018)

I oc`ed my VEGA 8 RYZEN 2200G iGPU to 1500MHz with 1,2V + DDR4 2400@3200MHz CL16 1,33V and I beated GTX460 in CINEBENCH R15 OPENGL with my APU ^^ With it is an outstanding resault.


----------



## xrror (Feb 26, 2018)

The 2200G really IS a compelling chip. VS. the 2400G  if you're already at 23fps vs 27fps, the 2200G takes it. Now if the 2400G starts getting down to ~$140 then....

@ Wizzard. I know it would suck, but could you run the benchmarks of the 2200G using DDR4-2400? And whatever are cheap timings (CL16 at 2400 is like what, CL18 at 3200). Only because assuming that the 2200G becomes popular with OEMs, and with DDR4 pricing being what it is.... yea. 

Lastly horrific as it might be, I wonder what the performance would be with 1 4GB 2400 stick. I'd hope at least OEMs would use dual channel (2GB DDR4 sticks nnnnoooooo), but never underestimate saving $3 in BoM.


----------



## adamiakadam00 (Mar 6, 2018)

If some1 want to get 2200g/2400g .......... watch out for temperatures with stock cooler!


----------



## ThePCMaster (May 3, 2018)

"So these numbers could interest high refresh-rate gaming PC builders with fast 120 Hz and 144 Hz monitors. "
Well, sadly most (or all?) Mainboards for Ryzen 3 do not support 120 Hz. I've managed to get 77 Hz at 800x600.


----------

